
Journalist linked to Anonymous found guilty of 3 federal counts of hacking - NN88
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/10/journalist-linked-to-anonymous-found-guilty-of-5-federal-counts-of-hacking/
======
sparkzilla
I made a timeline of Mr Keys: [http://newslines.org/matthew-
keys/](http://newslines.org/matthew-keys/)

